# best set-up



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

hey all, im looking for a nos kit for a 2001 sentra se 2.0L, what are some good kits available?


----------



## baldylox (Jul 12, 2002)

*N02 not NOS*

First of NOS is a brand made by Holley....Get NX (nitrous express). best stuff on the market, SEMA award winning company and the best customer service around!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

man theres nothin wrong with N.O.S. 
go with what you want.....I have Direct Port N.O.S. and love it....
Clay

*edit-also the NX guys are, from what i have been told, major dicks.....I dont deal with people who are only out to take someone's money and haul ass laughin at them while their shits blowin the F%&* up.....just me though


----------



## SE-Rican (Jul 3, 2002)

NOS kits all the way!! I have owned a couple of kits and I have been most pleased with the NOS.


----------

